# how to: sprint's employee discount



## elpeterson

http://www.reddit.co...yee_discount_i/

Let me know if it works for you guys! I have Verizon and I just successfully ordered an extended battery for ~$7 for my Galaxy Nexus (Toro). Basically it was free and I paid for shipping.

It is the 2100mAH battery w/ NFC. This fits in CruzerLite cases and the Galaxy Nexus car dock.

UPDATED: I recieved my battery and battery door. Door does not fit the Verizon version however the stock battery door for Verizon surprisingly does fit. Its a little bloated but it works and stays fine.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Samsung Extended Battery Bundle
Includes:
* 2100mAh Lithium Ion extended battery
* Extended Battery Door
------------------
Total Price: $7.51


----------



## ad720

EDIT -

Got it! $7.96

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AndroidChakra

I just went to the Sprint site and didn't need the employee info, for the battery at least, all you need to do is enter the promo code of "BATTERY1" to get the same discount. For the 2100mAh battery..

Go here: http://alturl.com/z5qn6
Add it to the cart and check out. 
Add "BATTERY1" as a promo code
Enjoy your $7 extended battery


----------



## ad720

AndroidChakra said:


> I just went to the Sprint site and didn't need the employee info, for the battery at least, all you need to do is enter the promo code of "BATTERY1" to get the same discount. For the 2100mAh battery..
> 
> Go here: http://alturl.com/z5qn6
> Add it to the cart and check out.
> Add "BATTERY1" as a promo code
> Enjoy your $7 extended battery


At check out you are asked for the employee ID. At least I was.


----------



## bojangalz

ad720 said:


> At check out you are asked for the employee ID. At least I was.


Confirmed... You can even go back and purchase a second using the same discount- if you're so inclined.


----------



## AndroidChakra

ad720 said:


> At check out you are asked for the employee ID. At least I was.


You are asked for it but you don't need it.


----------



## alfadon

Nice thanks got one for $7.30. Wonder if it will ship or will they cancel the orders.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Where are you entering the promo code? When I enter it, it sends me to a page up upgrade my line or add another line.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419

Nice!! I just ordered one at $7.96.


----------



## Detonation

This has been available since last weekend and you don't need to be a sprint employee to get it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1841477


----------



## Caveman419

Art Vandelay said:


> I just went to the Sprint site and didn't need the employee info, for the battery at least, all you need to do is enter the promo code of "BATTERY1" to get the same discount. For the 2100mAh battery..
> 
> Go here: http://alturl.com/z5qn6
> Add it to the cart and check out.
> Add "BATTERY1" as a promo code
> Enjoy your $7 extended battery


----------



## Art Vandelay

I don't get it. I used the link, added it to my cart. Enter promo code and hit apply, than it takes me to a screen that's asks me to select the phone I want to purchase. If I click shopping cart it is empty.

If I click the link add it to my cart, click checkout without entering the promo code it takes me to the checkout page, but there is no option there to add the promo.

The promo BATTERY1 is for a free battery only if you buy the phone. I'm assuming none of you are buying the phone. Do I need to be a sprint customer? I have Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## elpeterson

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't get it. I used the link, added it to my cart. Enter promo code and hit apply, than it takes me to a screen that's asks me to select the phone I want to purchase. If I click shopping cart it is empty.
> 
> If I click the link add it to my cart, click checkout without entering the promo code it takes me to the checkout page, but there is no option there to add the promo.
> 
> The promo BATTERY1 is for a free battery only if you buy the phone. I'm assuming none of you are buying the phone. Do I need to be a sprint customer? I have Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hit back and try again. That happened to me too. I am not a Sprint customer.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't get it. I used the link, added it to my cart. Enter promo code and hit apply, than it takes me to a screen that's asks me to select the phone I want to purchase. If I click shopping cart it is empty.
> 
> If I click the link add it to my cart, click checkout without entering the promo code it takes me to the checkout page, but there is no option there to add the promo.
> 
> The promo BATTERY1 is for a free battery only if you buy the phone. I'm assuming none of you are buying the phone. Do I need to be a sprint customer? I have Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You enter the promo code after you've added the battery to your cart. When it brings you to that screen asking you to select a phone click the Shopping Cart link in the top right corner & it'll bring you back to your order and it'll have your promo code applied. Same thing just happened to my gf and that is what we did.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Yeah it is not working at all for me. This is what I did exactly.

1) went to link
2) add to cart
3) enter promo code (BATTERY1) and click apply 
4) takes me to a screen where I enter my zip code, hitting back at this point takes me back to shopping cart, but promo isn't applied. Entering my zip code takes me to a page where I pick a plan.
5) if I click shopping cart link at top right, my cart is empty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidChakra

Try just going to the Sprint site and entering the promo code. That sucks you're having so many issues with the site. Wish I could offer a bit more help but I'm at a loss as to why this isn't working for you. I've done it at least 10 times today from different computers helping different people & it worked.


----------



## Art Vandelay

It makes no sense. I've tried from 2 different PCs and my phone and they all do the same thing.

The xda link shows a lot of other people having the same issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## B3L13V3

Art Vandelay said:


> It makes no sense. I've tried from 2 different PCs and my phone and they all do the same thing.
> 
> The xda link shows a lot of other people having the same issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just got off the phone with sprint and apparently this promotion only applies if you have a nexus on your account. Which is pretty pathetic I kept telling the rep to shut up and take my money but he wasnt having it lol so us verizon users are s.o.l. but i got an idea ima call verizon and see if theyll price match this.


----------



## AndroidChakra

B3L13V3 said:


> I just got off the phone with sprint and apparently this promotion only applies if you have a nexus on your account. Which is pretty pathetic I kept telling the rep to shut up and take my money but he wasnt having it lol so us verizon users are s.o.l. but i got an idea ima call verizon and see if theyll price match this.


What are you talking about? I have Verizon.. no account with Sprint... and I ordered the battery. Not trying to be a jag here but you're doing it wrong & why.. in... the.. world... would you call Sprint asking them about this?


----------



## BlackDobe

Art Vandelay said:


> Yeah it is not working at all for me. This is what I did exactly.
> 
> 1) went to link
> 2) add to cart
> 3) enter promo code (BATTERY1) and click apply
> 4) takes me to a screen where I enter my zip code, hitting back at this point takes me back to shopping cart, but promo isn't applied. Entering my zip code takes me to a page where I pick a plan.
> 5) if I click shopping cart link at top right, my cart is empty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not sure how important it is to you but if you want we can TeamViewer the attempt so I can help?

That offer goes to anyone that can't figure it out & wants help.


----------



## jleech330

I am not having any luck either. I add it to my cart then go enter the code. Once i do that it takes me to the screen asking me to put in my area code. Instead i go to my cart and the battery is in my cart but the code is not applied. ANy help would be really appreciated!!


----------



## jleech330

BlackDobe said:


> Not sure how important it is to you but if you want we can TeamViewer the attempt so I can help?
> 
> That offer goes to anyone that can't figure it out & wants help.


what is teamviewer? i would like any help you could give me


----------



## BlackDobe

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx

Team Viewer is a remote control utility. I can see and interact with your screen PC. 
Download the file.
Do NOT install it.. just run it.
PM me the code to connection info on the right or PM me if you have additional questions.


----------



## B3L13V3

AndroidChakra said:


> What are you talking about? I have Verizon.. no account with Sprint... and I ordered the battery. Not trying to be a jag here but you're doing it wrong & why.. in... the.. world... would you call Sprint asking them about this?


if it cant be purchased on their website then you could do it over the phone and i also have a sprint account. Just unable to be helped because there is no galaxy nexus associated with my account, verizon said they wont do it either nor will my local store but it is on sale for $25.


----------



## billymaloney3

Art Vandelay said:


> Where are you entering the promo code? When I enter it, it sends me to a page up upgrade my line or add another line.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 +1 i get the same thing


----------



## BlackDobe

Like I said... download teamviewer & I will help those that need it. I get it to work. May take a few minutes but it will work.


----------



## billymaloney3

even when you call they wont let you do it


----------



## billymaloney3

i have teamviewer can you help me


----------



## BlackDobe

billymaloney3 said:


> i have teamviewer can you help me


Yes. PM me the connection info.

-- Bill.. Wouldn't let me respond in the notepad so you're welcome.


----------



## billymaloney3

BlackDobe said:


> Yes. PM me the connection info.
> 
> -- Bill.. Wouldn't let me respond in the notepad so you're welcome.


 thanks man i appreciate it


----------



## BlackDobe

Not saying people aren't experiencing issues with this but I've done it a bunch of times, for various people, and I don't know what the difference is. Maybe Sprint is afraid of me??


----------



## jleech330

BlackDobe said:


> Like I said... download teamviewer & I will help those that need it. I get it to work. May take a few minutes but it will work.


Repped he is the man helped me get it using team viewer


----------



## Millioke

Art Vandelay said:


> Yeah it is not working at all for me. This is what I did exactly.
> 
> 1) went to link
> 2) add to cart
> 3) enter promo code (BATTERY1) and click apply
> 4) takes me to a screen where I enter my zip code, hitting back at this point takes me back to shopping cart, but promo isn't applied. Entering my zip code takes me to a page where I pick a plan.
> 5) if I click shopping cart link at top right, my cart is empty.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same thing for me. Did this in chrome, firefox, and stock browser from my phone and 7. You people getting it to work must be doing something not on that list.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billymaloney3

Millioke said:


> Same thing for me. Did this in chrome, firefox, and stock browser from my phone and 7. You people getting it to work must be doing something not on that list.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


 you need to sign in as that sprint VP


----------



## Art Vandelay

I gave up. I tried some many different ways. Only when I added the phone with a plan and than added the battery I was able to get the promo to work for the battery, but than I could delete the phone and plan from the order.

Oh well I really don't need a battery anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

billymaloney3 said:


> you need to sign in as that sprint VP


Well where do you do that? What's his password?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3

go to the OPs link and it says it


----------



## jleech330

does this discount work for any other accessories for the nexus?


----------



## ajp

Art Vandelay said:


> Well where do you do that? What's his password?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do that first, add the battery, enter promo code, you'll have to enter zip so do that and submit, and then the phones will appear so click your back button til you get to your cart. Complete checkout.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay

Well I'll be, I read the OP link originally, but that second link threw me off. It works. Someone needs to make instructions including the link to sign in with the VP' referral.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ajp

jleech330 said:


> does this discount work for any other accessories for the nexus?


The only reason the battery is cheap is because it's a temp promo from sprint, you only need the employee stuff to complete the order. Originally the employee deal just gives you a few bucks off your plan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419

Sorry, I just got home and was running through the steps trying to figure it out when it was posted to log in as the VP...Russ. I just ordered my second one. I have three GNex users at work that will Appreciate them.


----------



## GqSkrub

I ordered the battery WITH the employee info and then went back and ordered a second one without the employee info. The only info you really NEED is the coupon code. No employee info needed.


----------



## Kickasz23

I keep getting the stupid zip code and it won't let me get the discount

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419

Kickasz23 said:


> I keep getting the stupid zip code and it won't let me get the discount
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki



I followed this link:
Just visit *http://www.reddit.co...yee_discount_i/*, follow the link and enter in Mr. McGuire's email address and the last three digits of his employee id.

Found the battery
Added to my cart
Went to Shopping Cart
Entered the BATTERY1 code
Took me to the Zip Code
THen took me to the phone selection
Went to the cart from there
Entered the battery code again
Then it took the discount off
Checked out


----------



## plantroller

Caveman419 said:


> I followed this link:
> Just visit *http://www.reddit.co...yee_discount_i/*, follow the link and enter in Mr. McGuire's email address and the last three digits of his employee id.
> 
> Found the battery
> Added to my cart
> Went to Shopping Cart
> Entered the BATTERY1 code
> Took me to the Zip Code
> THen took me to the phone selection
> Went to the cart from there
> Entered the battery code again
> Then it took the discount off
> Checked out


Thanks this worked perfectly. Verizon customer here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419

plantroller said:


> Thanks this worked perfectly. Verizon customer here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I knew that I was not crazy.


----------



## Xain713

also worked for me and on verizon thanks a bunch xD i got myself the 2 2100 anker battery and wall charger kit aswell so now i will have 4 batteries....a bit much but yea lmao probably wont use the ankers just needed the wall charger mostly but tyvm for this ^__^


----------



## Formula84

How many people actually think this will not get caught before they ship? Just placed Mine.


----------



## Caveman419

Formula84 said:


> How many people actually think this will not get caught before they ship? Just placed Mine.


I have two on the way....have already shipped.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Formula84 said:


> How many people actually think this will not get caught before they ship? Just placed Mine.


Mine shipped. Just checked the status & mine is already in state and at UPS. I would imagine I'll have it today or tomorrow (hopefully) and Monday at the latest.

Also if people would stop calling Sprint asking for help that would probably lower the probability of getting caught. These are probably the same people calling Adobe for help when they can't download their Photoshop torrent.


----------



## ajp

AndroidChakra said:


> These are probably the same people calling Adobe for help when they can't download their Photoshop torrent.


That. Is funny.

On a side note, I got shipping confirmation with no tracking number. Must be a fluke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra

ajp said:


> On a side note, I got shipping confirmation with no tracking number. Must be a fluke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Go to Sprint's site & check out your order ID. The tracking number is there.


----------



## ajp

AndroidChakra said:


> Go to Sprint's site & check out your order ID. The tracking number is there.


Good call, I suppose I could do that too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ad720

Mine is on the way and scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## Kickasz23

Thank 5 th time is the charm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak

I bought 3. This is sweet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay

Hmm, wondering if I should order a second spare.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419

Yea, I passed the second one and ordered a third.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ajp

Ugh. In for another, that makes two. Should be enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk

Thanks for this!


----------



## mikeymop

I just bought a VZW battery, I have to return it and do this!


----------



## ad720

Mine landed today. So far, so good. Charged it up in my external charger and popped it in. Same mA and voltage as the VZW model but it's black instead of blue, otherwise identical. Looking at the box I got excited that the battery door just said "Google" but opening it up it does indeed say "Sprint".


----------



## AndroidChakra

ad720 said:


> Mine landed today. So far, so good. Charged it up in my external charger and popped it in. Same mA and voltage as the VZW model but it's black instead of blue, otherwise identical. Looking at the box I got excited that the battery door just said "Google" but opening it up it does indeed say "Sprint".


I got mine too and it, sadly, also says Sprint. I'm gonna go to Verizon and see if they'll swap out my battery door for me so I can have a VZW one otherwise I don't care. 
Also - does your door fit properly? Mine seems bowed a bit and unless I'm doing it wrong it doesn't snap in all the way.


----------



## ajp

AndroidChakra said:


> I got mine too and it, sadly, also says Sprint. I'm gonna go to Verizon and see if they'll swap out my battery door for me so I can have a VZW one otherwise I don't care.
> Also - does your door fit properly? Mine seems bowed a bit and unless I'm doing it wrong it doesn't snap in all the way.


Sorry, but of course it's going to say sprint. I'd be amazed if vzw swapped covers, I probably wouldn't even try, but I've heard them doing crazier things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419

AndroidChakra said:


> I got mine too and it, sadly, also says Sprint. I'm gonna go to Verizon and see if they'll swap out my battery door for me so I can have a VZW one otherwise I don't care.
> Also - does your door fit properly? Mine seems bowed a bit and unless I'm doing it wrong it doesn't snap in all the way.


The snaps are lined up different on the one side. Compare it to the VZW one and file down the odd one. It will fit perfectly then. The Sprint one is also darker it seems.

I got my first one today, got a second one coming tomorrow and a third on Wednesday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ajp

Caveman419 said:


> The snaps are lined up different on the one side. Compare it to the VZW one and file down the odd one. It will fit perfectly then. The Sprint one is also darker it seems.
> 
> I got my first one today, got a second one coming tomorrow and a third on Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This. Or the stock cover works too, or so I've read.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419

ajp said:


> This. Or the stock cover works too, or so I've read.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just am always paranoid about putting to much pressure on the back of the screen with the standard cover. I already have a VZW extended battery cover so I am good. I might try and modify one of the sprint ones to just say Samsung.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ajp

Caveman419 said:


> I just am always paranoid about putting to much pressure on the back of the screen with the standard cover. I already have a VZW extended battery cover so I am good. I might try and modify one of the sprint ones to just say Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I dunno, you've got a solid circuit board, and a few other components, between the battery and screen. But I haven't received mine yet so I can only speculate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419

ajp said:


> I dunno, you've got a solid circuit board, and a few other components, between the battery and screen. But I haven't received mine yet so I can only speculate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Pressure is pressure. Those components and circuit boards are hard and do not absorb anything. I will not ever put my little friend in any kind of harms way (because my wife would never let me pay for a replacement if it was my fault).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vaeevictiss

If you use the hard plastic case with the hip holster from Verizon, you don't need the battery cover.

I'm using the extended battery and the hard case snaps on the back and holds the battery in perfectly. It's like it was intended lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KerryWood34

vaeevictiss said:


> If you use the hard plastic case with the hip holster from Verizon, you don't need the battery cover.
> 
> I'm using the extended battery and the hard case snaps on the back and holds the battery in perfectly. It's like it was intended lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Completely forgot I was going to order one of these until tonight. Thanks OP for reminding me. Ordered my battery, no problems. Now to play the waiting game with the UPS man...


----------



## AndroidChakra

ajp said:


> Sorry, but of course it's going to say sprint. I'd be amazed if vzw swapped covers, I probably wouldn't even try, but I've heard them doing crazier things.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The Verizon store by me is actually very good about that stuff. I lost the ear piece to my BT and I went in there to see if they had another, fully intending on paying for it, and the guy gave it to me for free. Hopefully I can get the same kind of luck/service. In the mean time I've just filed off the clip that doesn't fit and other than a strange bowing near the camera lenses the back fits fine.


----------



## ajp

AndroidChakra said:


> The Verizon store by me is actually very good about that stuff. I lost the ear piece to my BT and I went in there to see if they had another, fully intending on paying for it, and the guy gave it to me for free. Hopefully I can get the same kind of luck/service. In the mean time I've just filed off the clip that doesn't fit and other than a strange bowing near the camera lenses the back fits fine.


Lucky...the main vzw store in my city almost certainly wouldn't do that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajp

Got mine today, filed down the rogue tab, and it still seems to bow out just a tad. Most noticeably by the camera lens.....but honestly, I think it feels way better in the hand. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419

ajp said:


> Got mine today, filed down the rogue tab, and it still seems to bow out just a tad. Most noticeably by the camera lens.....but honestly, I think it feels way better in the hand. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Got my third yesterday. Was nice to have a box waiting Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday when I got home. I just wish it did not have the Sprint Logo (but why wouldn't they). I would like a plain back cover, but at $7.91 I can not complain.


----------



## AndroidChakra

Ooooooooooh yeah. VZW rep gave me a new door. Told him what I did - he told me I was awesome and that the deal was awesome (better than their 50% off they had a few weeks ago) and he gave me a door. We proceeded to talk about rooting, ROMs,and random technological topics then I went on my way.


----------



## billyk

Got mine earlier this week. It was great to see how a new battery significantly increases battery life, better than any kernel/tweak could possibly do with my 6-month old battery.
So I ordered a second.
Thanks again to the OP for this!


----------



## WhataSpaz

AndroidChakra said:


> I just went to the Sprint site and didn't need the employee info, for the battery at least, all you need to do is enter the promo code of "BATTERY1" to get the same discount. For the 2100mAh battery..
> 
> Go here: http://alturl.com/z5qn6
> Add it to the cart and check out.
> Add "BATTERY1" as a promo code
> Enjoy your $7 extended battery


This is why I love the Internet.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe

WhataSpaz said:


> This is why I love the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Don't love the internet. It's turning people retarded.


----------



## benjewman

its beautiful. got mine coming next week. dont have to worry about the door cus i already have vzw extended door and its even better cus i paid for the battery with my g-nex rebate card. haahahahaha


----------



## vladimirhtg

lol. just got it. took a little bit of finagling but it worked.


----------



## -iD

still works. just got my confirmation number. $7.77 for shipping. VZW customer, but luvin' me some Sprint holiday cheer ATM. now to find a reasonably priced standalone charger so i don't have to swap them out to charge the spare in the phone itself.


----------



## -iD

so good and so fast i had to order another one.


----------



## KayC94

yee got one for 6.50!


----------



## slider112

Another successful order


----------



## Dano78

$6.35 shipped to Connecticut. Works like a champ. Thank you for this!


----------



## Sawgwa

$6.50 to MD. YEAH!


----------



## Doc Cause

Got mine for 6.50

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmpdmd

Hey all. Ordered one for $6.50 last night. It said "order placed" but I haven't got a confirmation email yet. Hoping its just cause its the weekend and it shows up soon/tomorrow. Also, can anyone who received one already confirm if a silicone or tpu case made for stock Verizon back still work with this battery and back cover? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AmerikanGulag

Thanks for this!!!! $5.50 for a second extended battery!


----------

